# "You don't have permission to access / on this server" But it's my site?!



## bluebloods

Hey there everyone :up: 

I'm so so so so close to getting this website stuff off the road........ but yet so far :down: 

I used FrontPage to design my site, then was able to publish the files to my website.. "successfully" it said.

Now when I log on to my site it tells me "You don't have permission to access / on this server" - which I find a bit upsetting :down: 

If I type Ftp:/ in front of it I will gain access to the files when I produce a password.

The whole point of a website is for others to be able to access it!? This just aint happening  somebody help me please before I attack my laptop


----------



## DrP

Can you post a link?


----------



## bluebloods

Yep sure:

www.smaware.co.uk


----------



## bluebloods

Not sure this has anything to do with it? Maybe I just need to change these settings for permissions?


----------



## DrP

They look fine. Have you got your index file in the correct place?
I typed this into the address bar: http://www.smaware.co.uk/index.htm
and got this:

"Not Found

The requested URL /index.htm was not found on this server."


----------



## bluebloods

I'm not sure how to get around this? I thought it was in the right place?


----------



## face1

it could be a server issue!
I had a similar problem once...could not find index.htm
found out server had set default up for index.html
a quick rename & upload on the extension could rule this problem out


----------



## DrP

How are you putting the files on the server? What program are you using?
Face1: if you manually ask for index.htm or index.html they are not there so I don't think it's that. The file just isn't there.


----------



## thecoalman

You either don't have a index file or you uploaded it to the wrong place. If you're using a web browser for FTP when you go to ftp://smaware.co.uk you'll be where the index.html file should be.

when you type in www.smaware.co.uk in the address bar by deafult the server will send the index.html file. If there is none present for security reasons most servers are set up to deny access, other wise it would just list the files in that directory.


----------



## bluebloods

ermmmmmm I think I'm starting to understand?

Just need to clarify one thing. After I click "publish to web", although the site doesn't come up when I go to my domain host (heartinternet) and I look at the FTP files it shows that the web pages have been transferred. which is great!

But... how do I take these FTP files and transfer them to my www. ? is there a stage that I am missing out?


----------



## dizzle_deasy

What folder does it say that your files are in? and what are the options for other folders?
You should have one folder that is your "www" folder or "public_html" folder. You need to have a FTP user that can upload to the "public_html" folder or the "www" folder. you can usually check this through your FTP users area of the host's control panel. You also should be able to move files through your host's control panel.


----------



## bluebloods

I LOVE YOU XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Woooooooooo it works!!!!! I had to send them to that folder then! duh silly me but it's only easy if you know the answer!!

and now i do! so it is easy!!!!!!!

Thank-youuuuuuuuuuuuu

mwah!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fredman

Dang Dizzle, the ONE tech question I am able to answer, and you beat me to it !

I guess I should logon more often !

Anyway, I had the SAME problem a few years ago...


----------

